# No More 12mg Cinnamon and cookies from complex chaos



## Nick (2/3/17)

Morning All, I did not post this in the High nic vapours post because I do not wish to converse the whys, what's and whens to why companies feel the need to not offer a product to clients that they have been offering to them for over 12 months and then suddenly stop offering it (we all know why they do it, first they stop the 18mg, then the 12mg then the 6mg till we are left 3mg).

I have moved on from that debate, I am now looking for a company that does provide 12mg and offers a similar flavour profile to the above mentioned... Or failing that an alternative, I do not like sweet or fruity flavours, the Cinnamon and cookies from complex for me has been my go to flavour after many, many ,many trials and errors, Yes I do dilute the juice not because I have budget issues but because this is how I have discovered my perfect vape while still keeping the nic levels around 9mg. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (2/3/17)

Nick said:


> Morning All, I did not post this in the High nic vapours post because I do not wish to converse the whys, what's and whens to why companies feel the need to not offer a product to clients that they have been offering to them for over 12 months and then suddenly stop offering it (we all know why they do it, first they stop the 18mg, then the 12mg then the 6mg till we are left 3mg).
> 
> I have moved on from that debate, I am now looking for a company that does provide 12mg and offers a similar flavour profile to the above mentioned... Or failing that an alternative, I do not like sweet or fruity flavours, the Cinnamon and cookies from complex for me has been my go to flavour after many, many ,many trials and errors, Yes I do dilute the juice not because I have budget issues but because this is how I have discovered my perfect vape while still keeping the nic levels around 9mg. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Have you contacted @ComplexChaos directly to see if they can perhaps make a batch of liquid on request? Some Vendors/Suppliers are very understanding and go the extra mile to make a client happy. It's worth a shot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (2/3/17)

Nick said:


> Morning All, I did not post this in the High nic vapours post because I do not wish to converse the whys, what's and whens to why companies feel the need to not offer a product to clients that they have been offering to them for over 12 months and then suddenly stop offering it (we all know why they do it, first they stop the 18mg, then the 12mg then the 6mg till we are left 3mg).
> 
> I have moved on from that debate, I am now looking for a company that does provide 12mg and offers a similar flavour profile to the above mentioned... Or failing that an alternative, I do not like sweet or fruity flavours, the Cinnamon and cookies from complex for me has been my go to flavour after many, many ,many trials and errors, Yes I do dilute the juice not because I have budget issues but because this is how I have discovered my perfect vape while still keeping the nic levels around 9mg. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Another thing to consider is that when you vape 12mg, you are probably using a different device as to which they formulate their recipe, so not only does 12mg use a shitload more Nicotine, but also the recipe should be a higher concentrate ratio to give you the same experience as the 3mg liquid would on a sub ohm device.

Unless you were using 12mg in a sub ohm DL device? 

In which case, your lungs must be made of steel. 


All Day Vapes cater juice up to 24mg, so does Vapour Mountain.

Sorry if this has been said, had not time to check all the posts after the op.


----------



## Nick (2/3/17)

Hi, yes my supplier has contacted them and they have said that it will no longer be made.


----------



## Nick (2/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Another thing to consider is that when you vape 12mg, you are probably using a different device as to which they formulate their recipe, so not only does 12mg use a shitload more Nicotine, but also the recipe should be a higher concentrate ratio to give you the same experience as the 3mg liquid would on a sub ohm device.
> 
> Unless you were using 12mg in a sub ohm DL device?
> 
> ...



Hi and thanks for the reply, I kind of understand what your saying but for me once I purchase the product what happens to it after or how I vape it is not really the issue, but as I said I like a hit of around 9mg(that's my sweet spot) I find the flavour intensity of all the juices I have tried to overbearing so I dilute them by about a third to hit the flavour spot, so if I could get for example 9mg and used it as is from the bottle i would not get the flavour profile i want, it would be overbearing, i then dilute it and lose the nicotine hit i like.
So instead of trying to get complex to leave the 12mg (WHICH THEY WILL NOT DO) i have to start the whole process again of finding what works for me, i don't vape for fun, its not a hobby i do it because i don't want to die of cancer  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/3/17)

Your best bet would be DIY then you can make it however you want it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/3/17)

Buy some nicotine. and then just add it to the bottles to make your 12 mg.
If you buy the 3mg juice you will need to add another 7.5ml of 36mg nic to make it 12mg. Granted now your bottle will be 37.5ml. So you slightly diluting it but not by much. I would use VG nic tho as to keep the ratio some what the same. Also i may be slightly off by the values but many guys can assist in that.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nick (2/3/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Your best bet would be DIY then you can make it however you want it.


 I really am not into making my own juice as i say i am not a hobbyist when it comes to vaping
, i am looking for a company they can assist with something similar to cinnamon and cookies flavour profile at 12mg failing that a suggestion from the forum on flavours that are not sweet and fruity that i may like.



Kalashnikov said:


> Buy some nicotine. and then just add it to the bottles to make your 12 mg.
> If you buy the 3mg juice you will need to add another 7.5ml of 36mg nic to make it 12mg. Granted now your bottle will be 37.5ml. So you slightly diluting it but not by much. I would use VG nic tho as to keep the ratio some what the same. Also i may be slightly off by the values but many guys can assist in that.



I consider keeping pure nicotine in the house akin to keeping a gun...  although if i end up with no other option i could be persuaded.


----------



## Andre (2/3/17)

If I go the their website, I can still choose up to 18 mg? Maybe they are yet to phase it out there.

Anyhow, if you buy 30 ml of 6 mg you can add 3.3 ml of 36 mg nicotine to get to 9 mg, which will also give you some of the flavour dilution you want. For 3 mg, add 6.6 ml of 36 mg nicotine to get to 9 mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (2/3/17)

Nick said:


> Morning All, I did not post this in the High nic vapours post because I do not wish to converse the whys, what's and whens to why companies feel the need to not offer a product to clients that they have been offering to them for over 12 months and then suddenly stop offering it (we all know why they do it, first they stop the 18mg, then the 12mg then the 6mg till we are left 3mg).
> 
> I have moved on from that debate, I am now looking for a company that does provide 12mg and offers a similar flavour profile to the above mentioned... Or failing that an alternative, I do not like sweet or fruity flavours, the Cinnamon and cookies from complex for me has been my go to flavour after many, many ,many trials and errors, Yes I do dilute the juice not because I have budget issues but because this is how I have discovered my perfect vape while still keeping the nic levels around 9mg. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Hi @Nick ,
First of all, I am grateful to hear that you love our Cinnamon Cookies so much and been a loyal supporter for so long.

Unfortunately, we have removed our 12mg and 18mg options, there is just no demand for it and counts for less than 1% of our sales. We still have few flavours left in 12 and 18mg but unfortunately, Cinnamon Cookies isn't one of them. With the current high powered devices on the market, people seem to be only buying 0, 3 and 6mg.

With that said, I would be happy to mix a custom batch of 100ml Cinnamon Cookies for you in any nicotine strength that you like. Send me a PM and we can chat.

Kind Regards,
Peter

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Nick (2/3/17)

Andre said:


> If I go the their website, I can still choose up to 18 mg? Maybe they are yet to phase it out there.
> 
> Anyhow, if you buy 30 ml of 6 mg you can add 3.3 ml of 36 mg nicotine to get to 9 mg, which will also give you some of the flavour dilution you want. For 3 mg, add 6.6 ml of 36 mg nicotine to get to 9 mg.



Thanks Andre, i noticed this as well, but i use a third party supplier and the 18mg was stopped a long time back and now the 12mg i just got the my last 3 bottles, but i will contact them directly if they do not see the thread.


----------



## Nick (2/3/17)

ComplexChaos said:


> Hi @Nick ,
> First of all, I am grateful to hear that you love our Cinnamon Cookies so much and been a loyal supporter for so long.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have removed our 12mg and 18mg options, there is just no demand for it and counts for less than 1% of our sales. We still have few flavours left in 12 and 18mg but unfortunately, Cinnamon Cookies isn't one of them. With the current high powered devices on the market, people seem to be only buying 0, 3 and 6mg.
> ...


Thank you peter this is great news, and i appreciate the response. I will Pm you shortly, lets make it 200ml and i wont hassle you again for a couple months

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (2/3/17)

Nick said:


> Thank you peter this is great news, and i appreciate the response. I will Pm you shortly, lets make it 200ml and i wont hassle you again for a couple months



Perfect!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (2/3/17)

Nick said:


> Hi, yes my supplier has contacted them and they have said that it will no longer be made.





ComplexChaos said:


> Hi @Nick ,
> First of all, I am grateful to hear that you love our Cinnamon Cookies so much and been a loyal supporter for so long.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have removed our 12mg and 18mg options, there is just no demand for it and counts for less than 1% of our sales. We still have few flavours left in 12 and 18mg but unfortunately, Cinnamon Cookies isn't one of them. With the current high powered devices on the market, people seem to be only buying 0, 3 and 6mg.
> ...



See @Nick , 

Sometimes it's better to skip the middle man, they might not be supplying it anymore, but i know of a few mixologists that still supply to people on special request.

Glad you got it all sorted and big props to Peter from @ComplexChaos for helping him out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/3/17)

Loved this thread amd the outcome 

I share your pain @Nick and understand your frustration. 

So glad to see that @ComplexChaos can help you out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (3/3/17)

Haha, I have to laugh. We, a colleague and I, had this discussion this morning, the general theme "Just ask the man". The worst is they can say NO. In this case, the answer was a yes and both parties win! 

Good on you @ComplexChaos for assisting a loyal supporter and lucky you @Nick for getting your favorite ADV right from the source!! 

I just love this community!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

